
Draft: Google and Facebook to be forced to share revenue with media in Australia - bobnamob
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2020/jul/31/google-and-facebook-to-be-forced-to-share-revenue-with-media-in-australia-under-acccs-draft-code
======
aurizon
Draft: Google and Facebook make Australia look like a Turkey...

